# Rockler Steamer Trunk



## jburchill (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello all, I bought the Steamer Trunk plans from Rockler and had a question on their wood size on their material list Below is the material list(trying to get that added). Would you take it they mean that is the actual size of the boards and not the nominal size; so for the corner post, buy 1x3s and then rip it to 2". I wanted this project to be challenging, but seems a little more than I expected. If anyone has built this before, let me know. You could save me lots of time and money.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The list is the finished size of the parts. If you use hardwood lumber it normally comes in random lengths and widths so you wouldn't be using dimension lumber anyway. If you use box store lumber then use the most cost effective size wood you can. You could rip 5 pieces of wood 2 1/8" out of a 1x12 with nothing but dust left over. 1x6's are normally cheaper and you could get two rips out of them.


----------



## jburchill (Feb 22, 2014)

looks like I'll be buying boards from the big box stores then ripping them down. I'm sure I'll have more questions regarding this project. But its going to take a long time to finish this one since probably the most difficult thing is finding time.


----------



## lexadmn (Jan 5, 2018)

How did this project go? 
Any recommendations to share?
I bought the plans and hardware from Rockler last week myself, but have not started. 

KC


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

*Steamer Trunk, Cedar Chest, Travel Luggage*

speaking of Steamer Trunks . . . . . my grandaughter saw one a few years ago
at an antique store and fell in love with the period style . . . so I made her one.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/376177

the build blog is here: http://lumberjocks.com/JHSmith/blog/122009
I did not use plans, just building by the seat of my pants.
a steamer trunk is basically a box with your choice of embellishments.
plans are nice, but feel free to make any alterations to suit your personal needs.
all the wood material came directly from my local Big Box Stores
and the hardware was from various online sources as well as E-Bay and Amazon.


----------



## lexadmn (Jan 5, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> speaking of Steamer Trunks . . . . . my grandaughter saw one a few years ago
> at an antique store and fell in love with the period style . . . so I made her one.
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/376177
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing John. 
That is a Great write-up! :grin:

KC


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

wow. That is a nice truck. Very ornate. I assume that there is someplace where you can purchase all of the decorative parts, hinges, hasps, etc,?


George


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

jburchill said:


> looks like I'll be buying boards from the big box stores then ripping them down. I'm sure I'll have more questions regarding this project. But its going to take a long time to finish this one since probably the most difficult thing is finding time.


Try to find a local hardwood supplier - my experience is big box store prices are high and selection is low. Big box stores, in my opinion, are a retailer of last resort.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks George,
yes, if you google: Steamer Trunk Hardware, many sources will pop up.
the prices are all over the map between distributors. you just have to be
diligent in checking prices for the items you need.
a few coats of satin poly was applied to all the wood prior to putting the hardware on.
I made the plywood box first. then fabricated and installed all the oak and
leather trim with construction adhesive and screws.
then sat down and made a shopping list of hardware needed.
this can be an ongoing project for the whole family in selecting the hardware.
the inside of the box is covered with regular upholstery fabric from the discount rack
at the fabric store . . . . as well as the automotive grade black naugahyde.
it is fun and simple project once you get the woodworking part out of the way.

Pinterest has hundreds of fine examples of Vintage Steamer Trunks.

.

.


----------

